# Why is handling



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

SO HARD ? lol I can't seem to get the right speed to make Enzo trot right.

I was so pissed that my bf makes Enzo look like he is floating while moving hwell: I told him you should show him for us of course my bf is not into that lol. 

My bf never even practice and he got it down first time !:fish:


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Maybe bf isn't feeling any pressure? No stress? Just going with the flow?? Shake the sillies off, Roxy... YOU CAN DO IT TOO!


----------



## desertreef (Nov 14, 2009)

Roxy,
Have you taken a GOOD handling class? I saw such an improvement when Erica went through a course. Ava has such pretty movement but looked like she was being dragged. It was not pretty! As soon as she took the course, with proper instruction... the transformation was amazing. 
You can do it!


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

roxy25 said:


> SO HARD ? lol I can't seem to get the right speed to make Enzo trot right.
> 
> I was so pissed that my bf makes Enzo look like he is floating while moving hwell: I told him you should show him for use of course my bf is not into that lol.
> 
> My bf never even practice and he got it down first time !:fish:


Practice makes perfect  Got to the fun matches in your area and get your timing down with the dog...When you start to move keep it smooth from the start Take big steps until the dog catches up with you then begin to run but pace yourself to the dog..


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

desertreef said:


> Roxy,
> Have you taken a GOOD handling class? I saw such an improvement when Erica went through a course. Ava has such pretty movement but looked like she was being dragged. It was not pretty! As soon as she took the course, with proper instruction... the transformation was amazing.
> You can do it!


Yes We are in a conformation class , It might be because we are nervous I dunno. i was not nervous at the ukc shows just could not get it , right. The judge wore me out LMAO she kept asking me to go down and back I am so out of shape. 

I think its easier for my bf also since he is taller and does not have to take more steps like we do. I will see if I can get video of my bf with enzo.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm betting his legs are longer too. I've seen both men and women handlers with poodles and the men do take less steps because their legs are just longer and their stride can be wider.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

KPoos said:


> I'm betting his legs are longer too. I've seen both men and women handlers with poodles and the men do take less steps because their legs are just longer and their stride can be wider.


I know its true I calculate the handlers height when I watch them go around the ring. Handlers my height or shorter almost run. People like my bf who is 6'3 do a light trot . I am like damn I wish i was that tall so I don't have to run.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Exactly! His height gives him an advantage because a dog has 4 legs and can propel itself forward faster than you with just 2 legs. With his stride being wider, he can open it up and almost float himself and it sort of keeps up with the stride of a 4 legger.


----------

